# AZG20 October Meat 2012



## My_SER (Oct 11, 2012)

AZG20 October Meat 2012

Was a great turn out last year should be a great turn out this year!
















































[/QUOTE]


----------



## My_SER (Oct 11, 2012)

Date: October 21st...which is a Sunday.

Where: Espee Park
450 East Knox Road
Chandler, Arizona 85225

Time: Kyle said he will be there around 10am.


If your coming click this link and let us know your coming, and what you can bring for the BBQ.
AZG20 October Meat 2012


----------



## My_SER (Oct 11, 2012)

Almost time and hope to see some new people this year


----------



## tomross (Jul 27, 2012)

Many best wishes for this year too...keep rocking...!!


----------



## My_SER (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks tomross


----------



## My_SER (Oct 11, 2012)

bump so anyone from this forum plan on attending?


----------



## My_SER (Oct 11, 2012)

BUMP just 4 more days cant wait


----------



## My_SER (Oct 11, 2012)

BUMP, tomorrow is the meet


----------

